# Off Grid House For Sale



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

FYI, I do not know this person nor have I even been to the property. I found it while messing around on Craigslist and thought to pass it along here.

http://portland.craigslist.org/grg/reo/5260369629.html


----------

